# Strictly Reptiles/Pumilio



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

FYI for those interested i went through all of the frogs Strictly got and they have 2 morphs of Pumilio. They got about 100+ each of Almirante and the large spotted morph Bastimentos (rusty red with a few bright red and a few with hardly any/no spots). The good news is there were zero DOA's (of the 300 Auratus there were 2 DOA's) and most of the frogs seemed to be in good shape.
Mark


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info mark. That helps out alot. They have a minimum order of $400 bucks with $15 charge for orders under 400 right? 
Thanks,

Kasey


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*Strictly*

I think you are right on their requirements, the ad is on Kingsnake. I have no affiliation with Strictly, just wanted to go through the batch and see what they had. The last shipment had more variety including some greens (which were not included this time). I just sorted them so they could put like animals together and like i said they seemed to be in decent shape.
I had a pair of Almirante's in my son's 5th grade classroom and lost the male a couple of months ago so i picked up a male along with another pair of them. They had some nice Bastimentos including a couple that had spots that were basically straight lines going down the back. I don't have a lot of tank space so the 3 Alm's were all I picked up.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

1) Live arrival guarantee only on shipments sent airport to airport (air freight) 
2) No live arrival for shipments that are delayed or mishandled by the carrier (airlines or FedEx) 
3) No live arrival guarantee for shipments sent via door to door services such as FedEx 
4) No live arrival guarantee on shipments sent to destinations below 40(f) degrees or above 89(f) degrees 
5) No live arrival guarantee on amphibians at anytime 
6) All claims must be called in and unacceptable animals returned within 24 hours of arrival at destination airport. If you are calling after hours or on weekends leave a message stating the exact nature of your claim. Please be sure to include your name, phone number, exact nature of the problem, exact number and species involved. 
7) All returned orders will be charged a restocking fee. 
8) Prices are subject to change without notice. 
9) The purchaser agrees to pay all expenses, including legal expenses, court costs, and attorneys fees paid by the seller in endeavoring to collect these invoiced items. All amounts over 60 days shall be subject to a 2% monthly service charge


I dont like the no live arrival....


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

There are others you can get the same animals from that do guarantee live arrival. IMO it's not worth the risk without it.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I agree...not to mention "prices subject to change without notice..." thats sounds like BS to me.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Ryan said:


> 1) Live arrival guarantee only on shipments sent airport to airport (air freight)
> 2) No live arrival for shipments that are delayed or mishandled by the carrier (airlines or FedEx)
> 3) No live arrival guarantee for shipments sent via door to door services such as FedEx
> 4) No live arrival guarantee on shipments sent to destinations below 40(f) degrees or above 89(f) degrees
> 5) No live arrival guarantee on amphibians at anytime


Anyone else notice this? I was thinking of ordering from them because they had a rare tinc morph that I wanted. I was reading through the restrictions and didn't like two, three, or four (I've bought animals through places that would only ship Delta Dash), but when I got to number five, that tore it. I wasn't about to pay $175 per frog and end up with $525 of dead frogs with no reimbursment because they might have screwed up and didn't package them right.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Strictly is a typical large exotic importer, they don't have the ability to keep frogs the way you or I do however they are professionals. They package animals very well and do a good job of getting things out with as little risk to the animal as they can. I ordered from them many times when I lived in Ohio and never had a DOA. The prices subject to change part is something i don't understand, they have never changed an advertised price on anything i was ever interested in and once an order was placed they could not. It is a high volume business though and for those that would call and say I want 6 of this specific animal may be disappointed. I would suggest that if you wanted Almirante or bastimentos that is what you would get however a specific type of Basti would probably not happen nor would they do a good job of sexing the frogs.
As with all wild caught animals there is inherent risk in getting them so from that aspect one must be prepared however at the prices they sell at I for one will take the risk, but then again I have the advantage of seeing them first.


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

Xtreme also has Pumilio and Auratus in and they will give a 5-day guarentee on them. However now they will only sell to wholesale and established customers now due to some customer conflicts and other issues.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would not advocate to anyone that did not feel comfortable dealing with a supplier to do so. I am just relating my experiences and knowing how when you expect something and get something else how disappointing it can be. That is the only reason I gave the initial info up top, so that folks would know what they had and for those that would risk getting a bargain a little bit of insight is better than none.
Strictly says on their doors "Not open to the public" but they will certainly sell to anyone. It is frustrating buying animals from people that do not know the animals the way we hobbyists do, hopefully with my comments people will know what to expect from this company/this shipment.
Mark


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Okay, I'll fess up to buying from these guys. I ordered 12 pumilio. Here's the report:

They wouldn't take my credit card number over the phone. Instead they emailed me a form to fill out and email back. They never returned my email to confirm that they had received credit card info nor any confirmation that my order had been shipped.

None the less, the frogs arrived less than 24 hours after I ordered them. They were fairly well packed - _but _- not well enough. When I received them they were _very_ cold. So cold that I thought most were dead. After ten minutes of warm up time (and ten minutes cool down time for me :evil: ) all seemed to be doing fine. All but one appear to be fat and healthy.

Is it a risk? After receiving $650 worth of nearly dead frogs (with no live arrival ) I would say - very much so so.

Would I order from them again? At these prices, probably so, but only under optimal weather conditions.

Here's the crazy thing. Less than half an hour after I opened the box of nearly frozen frogs - I had two males calling!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Only ten minutes of cool down time for you? Wow, I'm impressed...I'd still be stewing! :evil: 
I'd guess that male calling right away helped though!
Did they use a heat pack? Did they use a styrofoam cooler, or line the box with styrofoam?
What did you get?


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Brian,

Actually, took my heartbeat 10 minutes to get back to normal, the stewing continued for awhile!

No cooler, Just styrofoam (1/2 inch) lined box. There was a heat pack in a deli cup that was still slightly warm. The insulation was loose and didn't fit very well (gaps in the corners). 

I suspect that Fed-ex is as much to blame. This box had obviously sat in the cold for quite some time.

I got 8 Bastis and 4 Man Creek. As mark said previously the Bastis are the rusty red, large spot. Bastis all came in fairly fat. The Man Creek all came a bit on the thin side.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have been wanting to get a hold of a pair of the basti. Pumilio. I have been a little worried of the risk and if I would get a pair or a "pair". I have done business with Xtreame and am happy with the results. My best friend ordered a bunch of mantillas and added a few reed frogs to the mix. We did receive the requested sex on all the groups. My person conflict is the risk on the pumilio or getting P. klemmeri. 
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

recieved 12 more pums from strictly today and they look great. this is the second time we have gotten 12 and last batch we only lost 2 in the first couple of days. Other than that the frogs were great.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Are you requesting sexed ratios or just buy frogs?
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

they dont sex the frogs.......I just buy the frogs and work out the rest when I find a male calling last time it took me a month to find possible females........


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

sexing these frogs by other than calling is hard because i had the fatest frog that looked full of eggs that turned out to be a male.


----------



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

*Pics?*

Can you post some pics of the animals you got? I'm thinking of ordering some...and want to see the color and health of the frogs.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

the last shipment is in my gallery the next photos will not be until next week or so.


----------



## Joe Baginski (Dec 21, 2004)

*Gratzi.*

Thanks. 

I really want to order some...did you have to order $400 worth?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I think if you order less than $400 there is a $15 charge.
Mark


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't know if Mark (markpulawski) is still making large purchases from strickly and reselling, but if you can pursuade him to I would highly recommend doing it. I bought the following frogs (5 total) pictured below from him, which he personally handpicked. Mark has a great eyes for sexing frogs and picking the healthiest and most beautiful frogs available. One pair started calling immediately! The cost for 5 Bastimentos shipped was $400!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

They are some nice looking bastis. What is your ratio?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Praise Mark. He's the one that picked them out! I have two 1.1 pairs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

*Will be at Strickly tomarrow as well as Zoological*

For anyone interested I'll be at Strickly Reptiles tomarrow as well as Zoological to see what they have for sale-If you are already on my frogs4sale list you have recieved the notice of the availability of my time as a broker for frog purchases -this is how it works -in the case of Zoological--D. pumilio is selling for $50.00 in a 12 lot -your cost is $1.5 x the cost or $75.00 ea + shipping. As long as I am getting at least 12 total we can all qualify for the quanity price even if individual orders are as low as 1 frog ea. I pack my own shipments either at Strickly and ship from Ft. Lauderdale Delta Dash or travel back to Melbourne and ship the next day either same day Delta with live arrival guarentee or airborne express next day at your risk. I believe Strickly's price is the same as Zoological -I will be able to be in contact with potential customers via cell phone at both locations to describe the condition and color morphs available -essentially being your eyes at either or both locations. I believe Mario at zoological got his from Alfredo at Extreme and hand picked 60 pumilio of which 40 are left and about 60 auratus of which there are suposed to be a yellow spotted morph(although I'll believe it when I see It)-Strickly likely has a better selection of Basti, although it sounded like Zoological has some as well. Most of zoological's are Almirante so Strickly will probably have the best selection.
If you are interested in spening a little more for me to hand pick and pack your shipment you can call me on my cell at 321-508-1179 I will travel from Melbourne at 7:30 am and reach Strickly around 9:45AM then after finishing there head to Zoological (about 2 hrs. away) For those of you who have purchased frogs in this manner from me before you know the time I invest to ensure you get the best there is available or the honest truth not to buy if they are not in good shape.I will do the best I can to sex your selections but as you know it may be little more than an educated guess. What do I get ? Discounted frogs and the other hand picked stock for my shop.
Pete Bandre'-Incredible Pets Inc.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks Dave I appreciate the kind words, glad you like what you got, those were some of the nicest basti's i have seen, iunfortunately they did not have that morph in this shipment. I have had good luck picking out pairs but it is a 3 hour drive (each way) for me to go to Strictly, Pete at Inc Pets know his frogs, for those interested i would highly recommend working with him on your requests.
Mark


----------



## Joe Nickerson (Nov 14, 2004)

*Strictly Shipment*

Received my shipment from Strictly today. The same packing as "edwardsatc" described. When they arrived the temp in the box was 66 degrees and they were all active. For the most part they look fat and healthy except for 3 with a black spot on the nose (hopefully this will heal). Besides the spot they appear healthy.

I am happy thus far after hearing others doom and gloom in the past. 

Joe


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Mark Pepper (who IMHO is the man!) showed me a good method of sexing pumilios (probably applies to some others too). He hand picked them for me from a shipment that arrived in Canada. If you hold the frog in a clear container and let it stick to the side you can inspect the throat area. Males will have 2 fine semi-vertical lines on their throats to allow for inflation when they're calling. Females do not have these lines. Selecting on size alone is a gamble...one of of my males is larger then the female.



joshua_delancey69 said:


> sexing these frogs by other than calling is hard because i had the fatest frog that looked full of eggs that turned out to be a male.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

> Males will have 2 fine semi-vertical lines on their throats to allow for inflation when they're calling.


Marty:
I had speculated that this might be the case, based on what I've observed on my males. I was going to try to confirm this when my females came in, but sounds like you saved me the trouble! Has this been a 100% correct method for you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

It only works for older males that have been calling for a long time, and even then, its not 100%


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Well it seems there is really only two ways of trying to predict sex without actually seeing any calling; size and shape and inspecting the throat area. How accurate would any of the experts say that the combined methods of sexing are?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm no expert, but size and shape are pretty irrelevant when it comes to Bastis. And as for the darkened throat patch, I had 4 constantly calling males, and only one exhibited it.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Joe,

Could we suggest Justin's field sexing method? :wink: 

POKE!!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Come on no inside stuff here...what the heck is a poke?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

LOL..... *KIDS DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME*

We call it the flip and poke. Roll the little bugger on its back and poke the stomache. If they inflate: male.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL. Does that work on humans and can we try it on Richard?


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

HA!

Now that made me crack up. This should be a fun weekend David.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Woah, poking eachother? Will that be added to your agenda Dave? 








You know I am just kidding.


----------

